# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Which cordless framing nailer

## Handy101

Hi All, 
Wondering if anyone out has any experience with the new cordless framing nailer by Dewalt. I am looking at purchasing a cordless nail gun and am tossing up betweeen the Paslode cordless framing nailer and the new one by Dewalt which is a completely battery operated (hence no fuel cells required). Thought someone out ther may some thoughts on this. I do some amount of reno work in my handyman business which can involve working with seasoned hard wood so not sure whether the Dewalt would be as powerful as the Paslode. Anyway any thoughts would greatly appreciated. Look forward to your replies.

----------


## Gaza

Even paslode isn't great into hardwood,
 seen dewalt at tool shop but comes down to dollars if its a lot more then I would stick to paslode, remember few years back when hitachi came out Havnt seen any around lately, hilti has also got gun out now

----------


## seriph1

Doesn't DeWalt only make cordless finish nailers? I have two, an 18V and a 14.4V  -  both take different nails as the angles are different, but both perform well for what they are 
i am uncertain if there's a cordless framing gun that doesn't use gas but if so, I'd go with that over a paslode, even though the one I used performed well

----------


## Handy101

Thanks for replies guys. Model of Dewalt Cordless Framer is DCN690M2. You can find a couple of reviews if you search on Youtube. The few prices I found online for the dewalt framer are around the $800+ for the entire kit. Dropped in to local Total Tools for something the other day and they didn't have any on display. Can get Paslode for around $620 so will probably go with that. Will break out the Estwing nailer for any really hardwood encountered. Thanks again for advice. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

I am not sure if those battery operated nail guns have any market at all outside the cashed up novelty loving hobbyist
Whuuuuuushh...click...bang... Really? Slower than a gas operated and 50% dearer and how much heavier? 
Perhaps in the rapid fire mode when the motor is running all the time and you drive 60mm nails it may be ok, but for 90 mm nails where it needs to rev all the way up to get the kinetic energy forget it. 
I have yet to find anything better than air for nail guns.

----------


## David.Elliott

I got a new Paslode CF325li.
Upside light, easy to use, and if the battery goes flat 15min gives me another 200 nails...
Downside, its a US import through a local (Oz) based retailer, so only good for up to 82mm nails, which are special order. Not an issue, just need to be aware.
I'm working on a 1890's cottage framed in jarrah, and it's old jarrah at that. I get the 75mm nails in all but the last 5 or so mm. It improves if you use two hands on the gun. One holding it against the timber.

----------


## hilux_bondy

I just brought the paslode frame master. I paid 639 and can't fault it at all. I looked at other brands like makita and dewalt. The one thing that keep me with paslode was they are tried and tested.     
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

> I got a new Paslode CF325li.
> Upside light, easy to use, and if the battery goes flat 15min gives me another 200 nails...
> Downside, its a US import through a local (Oz) based retailer, so only good for up to 82mm nails, which are special order. Not an issue, just need to be aware.
> I'm working on a 1890's cottage framed in jarrah, and it's old jarrah at that. I get the 75mm nails in all but the last 5 or so mm. It improves if you use two hands on the gun. One holding it against the timber.

  82mm paslode nails are not special order they have worked in framing guns for at least 15yrs, most hardwares / timbers yards stock the
82mm   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

I hear the Armstrong units are super reliable as they have no moving parts.
They also don't need batteries or charges .  :Wink:

----------


## David.Elliott

Toolmart, plus B and M just looked at me blank when I asked at the trade desk for 82mm nails...
the Toolmart guy to his credit pulled out the paslode book found the nails and ordered in for me. For a moment I thought I'd have to explain what a nail gun was to the B and M guys...so went got the 75mm box took up to the counter and asked for these in 82mm please. Don't think they exist was the half suggested answer...
 None of these guys stock them usually...   

> 82mm paslode nails are not special order they have worked in framing guns for at least 15yrs, most hardwares / timbers yards stock the
> 82mm   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## justonething

There probably isn't a lot known about this product since it is quite new. But it does look very promising from the promotional video. I suggest you go into one of the stores and ask for a demo. 
There is some kind of review: Dewalt Cordless Framing Nailer DCN690 | ToolGuyd

----------


## Marc

Hardwares are set up for the weekend warrior. Trade desk is a gimmick. 82mm 90 mm and even 100 are available just go to a tool shop

----------

